# any FET success stories with large batch of eggs?



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello,

I wondered if anyone could give me some hope for a FET !

I had a cycle where I over-responded and had to freeze all because of the risk of OHSS. I had 36 eggs of which 24 fertilised and they were frozen on day 1. 

I have been told that the fact that there were so many could very likely mean that they are of low quality.

I had one failed attempt at FET where 12 eggs were thawed - only 5 survived, 2 transferred and BFN. Going to try a natural FET now anyone had a similar thing happened ?

Good Luck to everyone

Mimou x


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Mimou

Big congratulations on your little miracle son! I have also cycled at ERI and although don't post often do read the thread regularly.
We also had our embryos frozen on day 1, two and a half years ago, due to risk of OHSS. Gosh I felt ill with 18 eggs collected (12 good enough for ICSI and 12 fertilised), never mind 36.

Anyway sorry for rambling on - I had alot of lining issues and fluid present therefore it took alot of monitoring before I finally went ahead with a natural FET in November 2007. 6 embryos were defrosted of which 4 survived. 2 day trf, grade 2 and grade 3. I was initially pregnant with twins but very sadly miscarried one early one. We are blessed with a beautiful 18 month old daughter. Odds were against us due to thin lining and grading but it just shows miracles do happen.

We decided to join the rollercoaster again and I started being monitered in September 09, very poor lining again!! Finally had trf last Saturday, all 6 remaining embryos thawed, again 4 survived and best 2 transferred. One week to go til testing - finding it even harder this time as not able to take time off work and constantly on the go with the wee one (i'm not complaining tho, I just worry I can't rest this time)

Did the ERI tell you they may be of low quality? Have you got dates for going ahead yet and if so will it be medicated? Good luck xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

On my first ICSI I had 26 eggs and got OHSS and was in hospital for 8 days and at home sick for a further 8 weeks.  I was egg sharing so I had 13 eggs for myself.  My OHSS started very mildly after EC and my clinic took my embies to blastocyst so I  had 5 days to recover.  They deemed I was well enough for ET and that went ahead with 2 blastos on board. Then all hell let loose!  I  had one other blasto frozen.  Out of the 13 I kept for myself all were very good eggs and 9 of them fertilized and 6 of them perished at day 4 of blasto process.  

So I suppose I am saying that it doesn't really matter if you have a v high concentration of eggs - mine were all of v good quality (I don't know about the ones I shared), they didn't tell me.  I was 32 at the time so getting on a bit in terms of fertility!!


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

many thanks for your replies Panda and Lifetime 

Panda     lots of luck for your OTD tomorrow ! How are you feeling ? The last few days of a 2ww are so nerve-shredding! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for a good result for you - it's my birthday tomorrow so there MUST be something lucky about Feb14th ! 
So sorry to read about your OHSS and the loss of your precious twins. You really have had a difficult time - my heart goes out to you  
That's great that you are able to produce good quality embryos - at 32 you are a spring chicken IMHO  . Lots of love and luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you

Lifetime - good to hear from a fellow erier. So sorry to hear of the early loss of your twin baby.Congratulations on the birth of your little girl ! I am pleased that it is possible to do a natural FET at Edinburgh. I had 2 attempts at medicated FET and hate the way the drugs make you feel. I had some lining problems with Med FET so think why not try a natural cycle.

I spoke to Emma yesterday and she said I will need to see the docs in March, phone with April AF and go for a nat cycle in May/April. I go back to work in June - so the timing works out ok. The embyologist had implied that we had less chance with a big batch but who knows!

How often do they monitor you / do blood tests or scans ? 

I hope you are managing to get a little bit of rest for your 2ww - but don't beat yourself up about it or worry yourself that it will affect the outcome- I think it is less important to rest with a nat cycle than when your poor ovaries have been pumped full of drugs. I hope you are managing to keep positive and keep your mind off the endless waiting to find out!  One week to go !  Wishing you all the best luck for a lovely   result.  

Mimou x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

my friend/donor had ohss and produced 36 eggs, 30 fert.
8 were kept 22 frozen.
Our fresh cycle was a bfn, though good 3 day embryos

in our fet we thawed 13, 9 survived. 5 actually made it to blast, 2 tfrd and we got our beautiful twins

So in our case, there was no quality issue x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

My frosties come out of the freezer! tomorrow    , I had 27 eggs and was in hospital for 2 weeks with severe OHSS, I did achieve a BFP from that cycle but had a m/mc at 9+1 weeks. Like panda we also had to go to blasts but only got 2 blasts out of 9 embies. 

Our embriologist implied that ours weren't off good quality due to the number of them but our consultant said they were great    so Im a bit confused  

Lets hope that February is a good month for us all xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Drowned Girl congratualions on your lovely twins!

Shell -   for a successful defrost of your precious embies    
I will be looking out for you and wish you all the best for this cycle   . Thanks for replying

Mimou x


----------

